# What power scope for 3D



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually just picked up a 5 power earlier this year, and so far I like it. I had a 6 power till this year, and I agree that it was to much. I have only used it indoor so far, but will be using it outdoor in a few weeks.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

bishjr looks like you and I are the only scope shooters. I have a few days before I order just wondering if the 5x will cause the same issue's as my 6x?


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

4X for me, I've never really felt like I needed more.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

5x for me as well. Just works the best for me. I can't seem to clear up things with different powers. I use a 5x lens and 1/8 clarifier in yellow.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

4x with with a standard peep


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

arrowblaster said:


> 5x for me as well. Just works the best for me. I can't seem to clear up things with different powers. I use a 5x lens and 1/8 clarifier in yellow.


X2 love my 5 but it shows movement


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks. Any one else?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have shot everything from a 1x -6x with multiple scope and peep sizes. For my eyes a 4x lens with a 3/32 #1 clarifier in a 1.75" scope.


----------



## Rielbowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

3x, works for me with no clarifier.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have two 3X scopes and just got a 4X today and traded a 6X target scope for it. Cheers


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 4 and 6X lenses and 4X gets it done whether Indoor, Field, Outdoor or 3D. No clarifier.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I like just the minimal 2X, but opinions and individual vision issues vary


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys I recieved my new CBE sight and scope last night and believe that a 3x or 4x lens is the answer for me. I'm thinking just like when I thought pure speed was going to make me better I thought the more power lens the better I would be. Of course thats not true.:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

use to prefer a slide pin without a lens for 3d but since eyes have gotten older I now use a 6x so I can see the 12 ring. dark areas are not an issue but I use a cover on my scope when standing in the sun and target is in the shadows.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I like 4x lenses. I have to use a clarifier but it works real well for me. Im shooting the spot hogg spark scope and lens.


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

CBE 1 5/8 with a 6x lense and a 1/8 number 2 clarifier for me.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to use a clarifier for 4X and up. Have tried a 6X and agree it's too much on some targets. I'm going with 3x lens and no clarifier this year. Magnification seems somewhere in between a 4X and 5X with clarifier. Also don't have to worry about getting water and dust in the clarifier.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

Mitchhunt said:


> I have to use a clarifier for 4X and up. Have tried a 6X and agree it's too much on some targets. I'm going with 3x lens and no clarifier this year. Magnification seems somewhere in between a 4X and 5X with clarifier. Also don't have to worry about getting water and dust in the clarifier.


Thanks thats a good point on the magnification and the clarifier.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

4 power


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

4x for me. somewhat new to the lens, but the 4x seems like plenty of power, yet doesnt make me look wiggly


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Shooting a 2x with no clarifier seems to work pretty well for me. Will find out this weekend at the Regions shoot.


----------

